# Sticky  Buy/Sell/Trade



## Silver Marten

I have 3 litters of Silver Martens that are available for sale. They are 3 months old. They all have been handled since birth and would make excellent pets/breeders/show stock. All 3 of the litters were sired by the same buck who has won several Best of Breeds and 1 Best in Show and a few of them are out of my doe who has won 2 Best of Breeds. All of my Silver Martens have WONDERFUL temperaments and are very healthy. I am selling pet quality kits for $20 to $25, brood quality for $35 to $45 and show quality for $50 and up. If anyone has any questions or would like to see pictures, send me an email.

Emily


----------



## Frenchy

I have 12 Cali's for sale there is 4 bucks an 8 does.......they are around 10 weeks old now I will get their correct age posted along with pictures soon ........I also have about 9 Dutch bunnies close to 6 weeks old mostly blacks but I do have a couple torts an 1 chocolate in the bunch....I am asking $5.00 a piece for them .......... I am located just south of Mena AR off hwy 71 half way between Fort Smith AR an Texarkana AR/TX .....any questions drop me a line here an I will get back with ya thanks


----------



## The Tin Mom

I have several pet quality purebred Mini Rex for $15 each. Good pedigress, but not really show quality.

I have some NZW for $10.

I have some meat mutts for $5. I think they have satin in them, not sure.

We are in KS.


----------



## RRT Harlies

I have a few Magpie Harlequins available. I also have a "starter herd" of American Sables (including a pair of Sr's and a trio of juniors out of the doe and an unrelated buck). Located in central Tennessee near Cookeville.


----------



## TLH Angoras

I have 7 English Angora kits for sale if anybody is interested. I am located in Arkansas. These are hand raised, show quality rabbits. They are kept under air conditioning and cannot take handle the heat outdoors.


----------



## andiplus8

I have several rabbits for breeding or eating. 1 New Zealand White buck, 1 Silver Brown doe, 1 Dutch doe, and 5 crossbreeds of the above. They are $5.00 each. We are getting out of rabbits and putting our energies into our sheep, goats, and chickens. 
We are in Heavener, OK. 
Thanks,
Andi


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

*Angoras!! English/French crosses*, multiple generations of breeding just for fiber...some guard hair to keep them from matting badly, but great amounts of fine fiber. Some show more English type. 

3 months old, 4 blue torts (female), 3 black bucks, 1 black doe.

I also have a litter of blacks (male and female) from an unrelated buck. Buck was English, from a show barn, broken black (HUGE amounts of white), bred to one of my girls who carries the broken black and blue tort. These kits will be ready to go in early September.

1 8month old doe, black. Very sweet girl, but slightly timid. I was going to breed her, but I just have too many does atm.

Please PM me if interested. Delivery is possible as far out as ND/SD, or east to Indianpolis area or Ohio. (possibly further, but we'd need to negotiate or for more than 1 bunny)


----------



## Lindafisk

I posted this on the barter board too.....then I saw this thread! So.....I have an almost breeding age pair of French Lops, buck is chestnut agouti and doe is black. They are hard to find here so I paid too much- over $100 for the pair. Would like to sell for best offer over $100 or interested in trades or partial trades for most anything-just ask! I can text or email pics and I will try to add them on the barter ad later today. 

I also have a pair of magpie harlequin does, about two years old, never been bred, I sold them to a family and bought them back because they are moving far away...I don't even know what to ask for them- just want them to have good homes. 

Oh! And I have two young adult mixes- one is brown and white and one is a blue or brown eye solid white...dad was new zealand and mom is some kind of mix. $10 each or will trade.....you can email me at [email protected] or pm me here


----------



## MoonFire

*I have 3 purebred, pedigreed Havana's for sale. 2 Black Bucks and a Chocolate doe-$25-30. weaning age. (8weeks) 
*I also have a Pet quality Black Tort Lionhead doe for sale $35
*Mini-Rex Buck, tri-colored splash pattern, very sweet and flashy. $25, no papers
*2 Very nice big purebred NZW Does 3 months. partial Pedigrees. $25 each
* Breeding qualily REW Double maned, purebred Lionhead doe kit. weaning age (11weeks)

see more on our webpage if you like! we are in Central oregon 
MoonFire Farm
www.moonfirefarm.com


----------



## MoonFire

> TLH Angoras
> 
> I have 7 English Angora kits for sale if anybody is interested. I am located in Arkansas. These are hand raised, show quality rabbits. They are kept under air conditioning and cannot take handle the heat outdoors.


hi there! I was wondering how hot is hot? I am in Oregon. I don't have airconditioning, but have a cool barn where I house all my bun buns...I also have a misting system for hotter days. stays about 80 or so. thanks! do you have a website? do you ship this way?
JS-Oregon


----------



## vkulesh

I have a couple of 9 week old NZB does - $15 each. Also, a couple of French Lop bucks - one is broken black with papers for $25 and another one w/o papers for $10 ( the ten dollar one would make a great pet).


----------



## Ceres Hil

I have three white french angoras:

dob: Nov 26, 09

two females
one male
related

$25ea


----------



## mamato3

Ive got 3 barred rocks, 1 australorp and buff Cochin 14 weeks old looks like all pullets. Im wanting to trade them for new zealand white rabbits or a mixed meat rabbit. Prefer to get white rabbits with pink eyes but might consider other breeds. Does and bucks under 2 yrs


----------



## tailwagging

English lop buns. Bucks $10.00 each Turner lines. May trade for American Sables or creme d'argent.


----------



## chickenista

NC/SC line..
10 meat rabbits from my colony. NZ/Rex. Showing white, chinchilla, broken chinchilla with sable, black and lilac possibly in offspring.
Very large. My carcasses dress out at 5# or more.
Does and bucks of varying ages.
$80 takes them all. No individual sales.


----------



## mamato3

Im starting to get a constant supply of babies so should always have something. They will be pure nzw commercial stock a few will be Californian crossed nzw. My oldest are 4 weeks old now so will be ready in the next week. If your needing any new meat rabbits to add to your breeding herds let me know might would consider trades for other meat rabbits I am looking for a pure or mixed Flemish giant that is rew. $5 each or buy 4 or more and i will lower it to $3 this price is only good on the 6 week or younger litters. Prices go up the older they are. Located in swmo by Joplin.


----------



## andiplus8

andiplus8 said:


> I have several rabbits for breeding or eating. 1 New Zealand White buck, 1 Silver Brown doe, 1 Dutch doe, and 5 crossbreeds of the above. They are $5.00 each. We are getting out of rabbits and putting our energies into our sheep, goats, and chickens.
> We are in Heavener, OK.
> Thanks,
> Andi


These are all taken. Thanks.


----------



## jkmlad

Young Silver Fox bucks for sale in Sykesville, MD. Priced at $65. These are not priced as "backyard bunnies" b/c they are from a good, clean, herd that has produced multiple national winners. The stock from which they come includes Hillsides, Holdrens, Collins Castle, and Cute Buns Rabbitries. Foundation stock was chosen carefully, and we are working diligently to assure high quality Silver Fox. Please PM for more info.


----------



## Beaniemom

I have Rex available for sale (or trade for a used laptop! ;p) Brood and Show Quality Available, Proven Bred does also available. Prices range from $25-75, some Chocolate carriers and Chocolates available. I got my Chocolates from Roloffs.

I also have Silver Fox available, I have a limited qty of brood quality does and a buck available, $25 for the buck, does are $35-40. (I only have three brood Q does and one buck available, after these guys I will no longer be selling Brood Quality Silver Fox, only Show Quality) I also have a Pet Quality SF buck for $10 and a FREE Brood doe (You Catch, you keep! Good luck there, LOL)

I also have some *Really* nice Show Quality Silver Fox available, Bucks are $65, Does start at $75

I also have a Black American Jr Buck and Doe (They're littermates) available, The doe is $30, Buck is $40

I also have a Lionhead Buck available out of one of Dawn Guth's Does (Bastets Bunnies) for $45.

I will be at Syracuse Grand Finals on Oct 2nd, or I can deliver to Convention in MN for an additional fee. (Convention rabbits must have a 50% dep by Oct 2nd, Paid in full by Nov 1st) Remember, First Money, First Bunny! Please email me at [email protected] if you're interested.


----------



## Bebop

Looking for show quality English or French angoras as well as Silver Fox in LA.
Thanks!


----------



## Frenchy

........ looking for pure bred SQ Dutch ..... would like either a steel or torte buck .........an maybe a couple does

also maybe interested in pedigreed Silver Fox if any are nearby 

located in western AR between Fort Smith an Texarkana on hwy 71
leave message here or check profile for email address


----------



## Silver Marten

I know a lady who raises Silver Fox in North Louisiana. PM me if you want her email address.

Emily


----------



## shepherdgirl

I have a pedigreed French Angora buck for sale. I am asking $25 obo
Or I might trade for a Dutch doe.
I live in SW Missouri.
Thanks, shepherdgirl


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

I have 2 blue silver fox bucks for sale, with pedigrees. $40
also, black tan bucks for sale, top quality show lines. starting at 100$


----------



## barnlooms

Angora Herd dispersal- Central NY

Too many bunnies for my fiber hobby. German, French, Satin and Crosses. Does - Bucks

No kits. These bunns have been handled by adults strictly for fiber. I am a handspinner.

I am willing to give them to an attentive owner.

No pedigrees. Some are show quality, some not so much but the focus for me has always been on their wool. I never showed them nor wanted too.

contact me at: 
[email protected]

that's the quickest way to reach me.

Thanks,
Kathryn


----------



## MERRYMEDIC

I am looking for Flemish Giants for pets if anyone has any or knows of any in Northeast Oklahoma.Thanks


----------



## buckskinner

Looking for pure bred Cals in or around NW Louisiana. Breeders or Jrs. for meat production.
Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Silver Marten

I have several Silver Marten litters due along with a couple Mini Rex and BEW Netherland Dwarfs. I will be asking $50 and Up for show quality, $30 to $45 for brood quality and $15 to $25 for pets. I would also consider trades. I anyone is interested, feel free to email, or PM me.

Emily


----------



## luvrulz

Looking for Californians in s central Ky. Pls send pm!


----------



## kayng2

LÃÃK!!! Bunnies are ready! 
We have 4 bucks from same litter ready to go this week. 8 weeks old now, Rex and New Zealandish cross, both parents are approx. 10lbs. Handled from birth they would make good breeders for standard meat.
3 are black, 1 is grayish/cocoa color
Come pick out your bunny!
$7.00/eachâ¦â¦$25.00 for all 4
Rabbits are located in the Sharp County, AR area.
Pics availableâ¦.just pm. 

Thanks,
Gordon & Kathie


----------



## Plantguy

Looking for a good New Zeland buck and doe in South Louisiana.


----------



## TxGypsy

I am looking for a french angora or a french english cross. I am a handspinner and I do a lot of demonstrations. I used to have angoras and spun straight from the rabbits. Talk about a crowd maker! I'm interested in a very gentle calm rabbit. I only want one, so it can be a buck or a doe. I won't be breeding it, so if you have a rabbit with nice fiber but isn't a good breeder that would be perfect.


----------



## asti

Central IL. I've been out of work a while and am going to have to relocate for employment.... the current roster is 3 adult does and 2 bucks and 5 juveniles of mystery sex LOL
Best guess on breeding is 1/2 to 1/4 havana and a NZ/Cali ? depending on who it is... adults about 10 to 15 lbs-ish?
2 does are good producers, over 8 kits... the third hasn't been bred yet cause I wasn't trying to do any over winter but one of the "I thought girl" was really a boy :smack
I have one 3 hole cage with attached hutch, but the hutch part will need a little fixing up before too long.... 

these guys were going to be a 'fun, worth-while project' but I am unable to dispatch so they've been working pets and I've just sold off the offspring here and there
scratching to make ends meet, so will happily entertain best offer... thanks for reading!


----------



## The Bunny Ranch

I'm looking for a pedigreed Mini Lop doe in Indiana. 

Can pick up ASAP. 

Please message me. Cost is not an issue.

I'd like a solid but brokens are fine also.

No Chestnut Agouti or Chinchilla please! 

Thanks!!


----------



## Bebop

I'm not sure if I'm going to do rabbits right now, so I'm selling cages.
I have a 3 hole stacker. It does have urine rust and the trays may need replacing, but still very sturdy. 
I also have a single cage with removable stand on wheels. Has some urine rust and a Duratray. Also included are 3 new feeds, 3 gently used water bottles, whatever else I can find as well as a brand new 50lb bag of alfalfa cubes that i don't trust my goats to eat 
I think I would like to get $200 for it all, but will take best offer or trades for registered goats or even building materials. I don't have a truck, so I don't think I can deliver it.


----------



## The Tin Mom

The goats are moving into the rabbit barn so I need to sell or eliminate most of my rabbits. :shrug:

I have several NZW does for $10 each, five Mini Rex bucks for $10 each, a few mixed breed does and bucks for $5 each.

I will have some pedigreed Mini Rex litters available in about eight weeks. These are from good show lines. 

I will consider reasonable offers and barter. Discounts for purchase of multiples.

PM me for pics. Thanks!


----------



## dunroven

I am looking for several NZ does and bucks and Cali does and bucks. I am getting a few orders for breeders, and I don't have enough my self! LOL

Anyone close to Northwest Iowa, with gas prices, can't afford much of a drive.

No pedigrees needed, these are for meat production.

Thanks!


----------



## CJ

I'm in Russellville (central) and would prefer NZW's, but will consider others.


----------



## morgan7987

looking for a small rabbit bread that is good to sell for pets but good for meat too. any ideas? I live in Missouri and if someone has rabbits they will ship that is fine to. thanks. my email address is [email protected]


----------



## Illini

*2 NZ does and 1 NZ buck wanted in Western Illinois*

Hi.

I'm looking for 2 unrelated, pedigreed NZ does and 1 unrelated, pedigreed NZ buck in western Illinois, between Peoria and the Quad cities. I am willing to travel up to 2 hours each way for quality breeders. Please PM me if you have stock available in my area.

Thank you!


----------



## SoINgirl

Does anyone know where to find any NZs in Southern Indiana? We are having a very hard time finding any.


----------



## grandma12703

This is just a question? Today I had someone come to purchase a group of my NZW (4 does and a buck). They called after I placed an ad on craigslist. They wanted my two older (1 year) old does and 2 younger does and a 1 year old buck. The deal was 135.00 for the 5 rabbits and 5 homeade (nice) wire cages. I just needed to cut down. I got ready the ones they wanted but when they arrived they said they didn't care for one of the older does so my husband brought another younger doe out (6 mo.). The guy was like well I have the 135.00 but I want all of them (all 6) and my husband said no that was not the deal. We dont let anyone in our barn so when he wanted to see what we had in there my husband said no and he got mad and they left. I guess my question is, should we be worried? I have heard about peoples rabbits disappearing at night, etc. This just seemed very strange to us. I dunno just curious and worried.


----------



## Silver Marten

Unless I know someone really well, I don't let people come to my rabbitry to pick up rabbits. I meet them somewhere. 
If I were you, I'd put a lock on the rabbitry and keep an eye out.


----------



## SFM in KY

grandma12703 said:


> This is just a question? I have heard about peoples rabbits disappearing at night, etc. This just seemed very strange to us. I dunno just curious and worried.


I don't know how far they drove but it does seem a bit odd. I think I would be cautious for awhile. Do you have dog that will bark that could be put in the barn at night ... or rig some kind of alarm ... or locks?


----------



## grandma12703

Supposedly about 2 hours away but the phone number comes from somewhere else but is a cell phone so could be another explanation.


----------



## CTFarmGal

Available:
- 5 young Lionhead cross kits (8 weeks) 
- 2 six month old Flemish crosses
- one 16 month old proven Lionhead cross doe (can breed to Flemish buck) 

Good for meat production or pets.

Email for more info/[email protected]

Located in NE CT.


----------



## Carab

I have American Chinchilla and American rabbits available....to start you're own meat production with. I am in Salinas, CA.

www.TanBuns.com


----------



## Carab

grandma12703 -I would be very worried honestly....animal advocates are usually crawling all over CL!


----------



## seedspreader

Looking for good breeding stock of meat rabbits in NW Pa. NZ's Californians, etc.


----------



## farmin48

Hi,Everyone.I'm looking for 2-3 unrelated, pedigreed NZW does and 1 unrelated, pedigreed NZW buck in SW ohio.Will pick up.


----------



## coxfarmsrabbits

i will be having two litters of mini rex that are show quality they'll be ready in june. Come from great bloodlines. They come with papers.


----------



## ilovehome

I have 3 Satin Angoras available in western Arkansas. A Copper buck, a Chestnut buck and a Black doe. Born Feb 5, 2011. $45 each w/pedigree.

Pictures available at http://web.me.com/forkchronicles/Stars/Angoras.html

Also raise Americans, English Lops and Giant Chins. 

[email protected] for more information.

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## Trisha-MN

I have Holland Lop BEW and VC kits available. I am going to be reducing my HL herd and probably selling out of most of my chocolate or chocolate carriers. I also have Netherland Dwarf kits, mainly silver marten. All are from pedigreed stock. Thanks.


----------



## Jayleen

Hi I am very interstide in the following
1 Angora buck would be used for breeding a fiber does not need to be pure but would love for him to be friendly 
also 
2 meat does
1 meat buck


----------



## Jayleen

The Tin Mom said:


> The goats are moving into the rabbit barn so I need to sell or eliminate most of my rabbits. :shrug:
> 
> I have several NZW does for $10 each, five Mini Rex bucks for $10 each, a few mixed breed does and bucks for $5 each.
> 
> I will have some pedigreed Mini Rex litters available in about eight weeks. These are from good show lines.
> 
> I will consider reasonable offers and barter. Discounts for purchase of multiples.
> 
> PM me for pics. Thanks!


Hi do you still have the NZW if so I would be very inters tide in 2 does from different parents but not a must


----------



## ilovehome

I have 3 Satin Angoras for sale in western Arkansas. 

1 Black Doe, 1 Chestnut Buck and 1 Copper Buck from the same litter born February 5, 2011. 

$45 each with pedigree

Pictures at http://web.me.com/forkchronicles/Stars/Angoras.html

Thanks.

Tami


----------



## ilovehome

I've tried to post of couple of times to sell some rabbits, and the automated message that said my post would need to be approved...but it has been more than a week since I first requested it. How long does this usually take?

Tami

Now why did this one go through but the other two did not?? Guess I will try to post the ad again...


----------



## TxGypsy

New Zealand White rabbits for sale. I have all ages. These are nice big rabbits. Also have cages for sale. Located near Mena, Arkansas

Contact me via pm or amandasfarm30 at hotmail dot com


----------



## Aimee

I will almost always have Californian rabbits for sale. I'm in East Central IL near Effingham, where I-57 and I-70 meet. Contact me via pm or [email protected]


----------



## Caprice Acres

I am a breeder of Silver Fox in Michigan. Located an hr. north of Ohio, in Brooklyn, MI. I'm often willing to meet at shows for free or drive partial distance, with cost of gas compensation. 

I show my SF's as a hobby, and do well with them at the shows I attend. I do demand that my silver fox are productive and fast growing for meat, as well as show quality. 

I also have some New Zealand Black does and a New Zealand White buck. I'm breeding for better temperaments of the NZW's and wider loins on the NZB's. I also do some crosses between New Zealands and Silver Fox, which make excellent mothers, improved temperaments and have fast growth. Many of my 'meat breeder' buyers prefer to get the crosses for their meat breeding operations, and do well with them. 

Silver Fox start at 35.00 each, 60.00 a pair, and 90.00 a trio. Prices to vary with quality. 

Crosses or off-color New Zealand sports (purebred, unshowable colors) can sell for 'meat price', or 1.75 per lb.


----------



## tailwagging

Creme D'argent JRs in SC. near Greenville.
I will be in Columbia SC this coming Saturday (May 21st) at the Southern Pride Rabbit & Cavy Club Spring Show with some. Come by and pick yourself a pair or trio.or PM for more info and other times to pick up some =)
$25.00 each with pedigree

http://southernpriderabbitcavy.yolasite.com/resources/Bunny Catalog May 2011.pdf


----------



## Haven

Want to buy a young Champagne D'Argent doe. Will also consider an older doe up to 2 years old if she is a proven good producer. Ped not needed.

Within reasonable driving distance of Stark county, Ohio.


----------



## ilovehome

have a nice 3 month old REW American doe for sale in Arkansas. $40

I also have her REW brother, who is not quite as nice in type as she is. Will sell the pair for $60.

I will be traveling through Texarkana, Shreveport LA and Alexandria LA on June 24 & 25.

Pictures available at http://web.me.com/forkchronicles/Stars/Welcome.html

Please e-mail [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## rags57078

I am looking for a dwarf buck between 6 mo and 1 yr old , color is not real important the same with a pedigree , I live in se SD and will go a few miles for one , message me if you have one .

Thanks
rags


----------



## krabbitry

I have 2 new zealand white and 3 californian does for sale. They have all been bred and if they took will be due the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd of July. I am located in South West Michigan but I do attend a lot of shows throughout MI and occasionally northern indiana and ohio. I am willing to meet at any of the shows. You can see pics of the does and bucks they were bred to on my website keciasrabbitry.weebly.com


----------



## grandma12703

Nice commercial breeding stock. New zealand whites and california cross does and bucks. Ages 8-10 weeks. $7.00 each. Located near Mountain Grove, missouri.


----------



## DoubleH_Family

I have English Lop Kits for sale. Lots of colors available.

I also have breeding stock meat rabbits and roasters.


----------



## jandersen

I need a pair of does two white or a white and a broken. I live in gretna nebraska and im having a hell of a time finding new zealands around here.


----------



## lasergrl

baby standard rex, castor, orange, with with spots, and a chinhcilla. Can have pedigrees $25

also babies from a belgian hare doe and rex dad $25 should be neat for pets or in a meat program.
PM for more info


----------



## Patty0315

Silver fox buck in Jefferson county ny


----------



## ConfedMarine

I am looking for pure Calif. bucks/does.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

Top quality tans for sale. PM for details.
Prices start at 100$ These are pre-nationals prices.

Also, pairs of rex for meat breeders. No pedigree provided.
Ages range from just weaned to ready to breed. 50-100$ per pair, depending on age.

Trio of mini rex - with pedigrees - show quality stock
Pair of broken blacks and a black doe.
$150 trio

4 juniors off the above broken black doe.
$30 each


----------



## Kicking_Bird

jandersen said:


> I need a pair of does two white or a white and a broken. I live in gretna nebraska and im having a hell of a time finding new zealands around here.


I found you a Breeder In Belleview NE of New Zealand White's on Craig'sList, I seen the picture's and they look real nice, There $15.00 Each, Here's a copy of the add., 

We have seven pure bred New Zealand White baby rabbits to choose from. They are about 4 weeks old, weened and ready to go. Please call if interested. Dan 402-332-1220 or Kim 402-332-1212


----------



## 4reals

I have 5 - 7wk old pure show quality Californians located in SE Mass. Have papers for extra $. Asking 25 w/o papers and $50 with.
I can send pictures. Haven't sexed them as of yet.


----------



## CJ

We have New Zealand Whites for sale, 8 weeks and up. $20 each.


----------



## countrykidz

I have 4 french angora bucks for sale. They are young, born in April this past year. They are white, some with red-eyes, others with blue eyes, all are adorable and sweet pets. Their fiber is beautiful!!

I do not have pedigrees for them, am asking $20 each.


----------



## Rich Girl DC

Free pet lionhead buck for good home.
Funny, tame, and tiny guy...


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Top quality tans for sale. PM for details.
> Prices start at 100$ These are pre-nationals prices.
> 
> Also, pairs of rex for meat breeders. No pedigree provided.
> Ages range from just weaned to ready to breed. 50-100$ per pair, depending on age.
> 
> Trio of mini rex - with pedigrees - show quality stock
> Pair of broken blacks and a black doe.
> $150 trio
> 
> 4 juniors off the above broken black doe.
> $30 each


Mini-rex are sold
Tan update, I have pairs for sale 150$ a pair
Several pair of rex with pedigree $100 a pair. chocolate, chin, self, otter


----------



## scpankow

I have a couple of the nicest little meat bucks ever that are looking for a
home. They are fully pedigreed, purebred, Californian bucks. They are 13wks old
and around 6lbs. They have a wonderful, sweet disposition and a great shape.
They really are little meat bricks, and would make a great addition to someone's breeding herd. $30 each. Here is a link to my website....

http://www.oneacrefarmrabbits.com/forsale.htm

Shannon
www.oneacrefarmrabbits.com


----------



## jjgrappler

Looking to sell to meat brood does. About 14 months old proven mothers, litters of 8-10 with kits dressing out nicely at 12 weeks. Looking to expand my American and SF line. Looking to get 10 dollars a piece OBO. Ones all white and one is white with light californian markings.


----------



## missfire

I am in Brevard County Florida and looking for about 4 Nz White Does and 1 Cali Buck want pure bred, thanks


----------



## Mosherd1

I am looking for Californian and New Zealand rabbits at about breeding age. I would like two does and a buck. If you have either of these rabbit breeds for sale please let me know. I would like to have the buck one breed and the does a different breed. Thanks,


----------



## LARRY R. KING

$5 each up to 6 weeks of age. Seldom have anything over 12 weeks of age.


----------



## phantomriver

Champagne D'Argent Bunnies will be ready the week of Christmas. $20 or trade for an unrelated Champagne D'Argent, or NZW, Californian or French Lop doe. 

(One of the Buns)








(MOM)


----------



## sweetbabyjane

Hi everyone,
My very first litter of New Zealand Whites is almost ready to sell or eat! I have five babies, they are four weeks old today. Will be six weeks old mid December but are already eating pellets and greens. Would be perfect for Christmas presents! Parents are both NZW, all have ruby red eyes. I'm in the South Georgia/North Florida area if anyone is interested. $10.00 each. 

Thanks to this board for making rabbits at our place a reality!
SBJ


----------



## craftyfarmgirl

LOOKING FOR Black NZ Buck, proven does not need to be registered. Must be in New England. Thanks!


----------



## tnokie

Looking for someone who breeds mini satins. Interested in pet quality not expensive show stock.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

Good luck with that. I've never seen cheap ones.


----------



## Frenchy

_anyone know of any for sale in west Arkansas or east Oklahoma area???? would prefer SQ stock but might consider pet quality if markings are good enough _


----------



## KatCalico

I'm in the market for a couple fiber bunnies. 

A cross would be acceptable too. 

I want to spin wool, sell fiber, and sell kits once in a great while. A male & female. Whitish or Cream in color. 

Thank you!
Kate


----------



## CAFinHerk

I'm in Central New York State. 

I have American Chin Bucks for sale ($25-35)
Also Mixed Breed rabbits (Bucks $11, Does $13) 
I have a litter of NZ whites, but they're only 4 weeks old.

MiniRex (Black doe, Blues, Chocolate buck, Lilac, Otter bucks, White does) $5-110. Depends on parentage & how well they've done on the show table. Also how much room I have in the barn.

Netherland Dwarf Chocolate Otter Doe $15...no kits in a long time


----------



## FoxyWench

WANTED:
Rex (standard) bucks.
2 of. under 1 1/2 yrs old.
prefer solid blues or opals, but heavily marked brokens would be great too!

im in south western tn about 3 hours fomr nash and 2 1/2 hours form memphis and 2 hours from the shoals...willing to travel up to 3 1/2 hours one way to pick up if the priceis right.
not worried about show, just looking for a couple of nice bucks to pair with a broken opal and a broken castor. (looking to get blues/opals out of the litters whenever possible lol)


----------



## dbarjacres

Transport possible! 

I'm in Northcentral Wisconsin and traveling to Kingdom City Missouri to pick up two lamanchas, either the first or second weekend in March. I will have limited room on the way back and plenty on the way down for small animals (cats, dogs, rabbits, poultry or kids, lambs, etc) Transport will be reasonable. I will only meet on my course of travel, but it may help someone out! please email me at [email protected]


----------



## craftyfarmgirl

RED or Broken pattern NZ BUCK STILL WANTED. New England area please, no more than 2 hour drive from Springfield MA area. Are there any out there?? Contacted people from the club but no one has gotten back to me yet.


----------



## grandma12703

FOR SALE: We don't have room for many rabbits so we are selling the lot. All are nice healthy NZW. We have 3 bucks (1-1year old, 1-8 mo. old, 1-6 mo. old), 8 does (all 10 mo - 1 1/2 years old) most have had 1 litter except younger, 2 does with new kits (kits are a week old) one has 6 and one has 7. 6 really nice pens, feeders, water crocks and bottles, nest boxes (4 wood and 1 metal). These have all been handled a lot and are friendly. We will take $200.00 solid for all of it. That is very cheap. email for info [email protected]..


----------



## grandma12703

BTW we are located near Mountain Grove, MO


----------



## RebelDigger

Wanted:
French or English Angora doe, does not need to be show quality I just want to raise a litter from my buck Moe for their hair (I am a spinner). Need someone relatively close to home, within two hundred miles of Tupelo, MS would be good. Thanks


----------



## dunroven

I have a demand for some of both of these breeds. I don't want to pay a lot for them, but I'll be willing to listen to your prices. I need them for breeders, so they must be breeding age. I don't need pedigreed stock, just meat rabbits, so if you can help me out, please let me know.

Thanks! 

Valorie


----------



## HillRunner

Looking for a pair of meat mutts, New Zealand, Californian, or any other meat breed. In north central west virginia please pm me.


----------



## IndyGardenGal

WTB: Breeding trio of meat rabbits. Prefer Silver fox, Champagne D'argents, or American Chinchilla. I have dairy goats that require milking, and bottle babies that are fed on schedule, so hoping to find them close enough to not mess with that too much.

Thanks!


----------



## sandc

Looking for a lead on a NZ or cali breeder in Colorado. Close enough to Denver to make a drive feasible. Looking to buy 1-2 bucks and 3-4 does. Prefer old enough to breed.

I have contacted the breeders listed on ARBA but have had no replies and craigslist is a wasteland out here.


----------



## 2kidsdad

In N/W FL looking for Florida White meat rabbits for breeding stock.


----------



## rrtharlies

Located in Middle TN, I have 3 wood/wire rabbit hutches for sale. I also have 3 Himalayan rabbits available.

Two of the three hutches have four cages in each hutch, two on top and two on bottom with a slant-tray drainage system between the two tiers that collects in a bucket to the side. Each cage is approx 24"x30" in size. Pictures located here: About Us - Rising Phoenix Rabbitry (they are both very similar to the one in the pictures). $100 each OBO

The third hutch is smaller, meant for dwarf breeds. I don't know the exact cage dimensions, but can get them for you. Constructed similarly to the above hutches, but has 2 cages on top and 3 on the bottom with the same slant-tray collection system. It will need the wooden dividers replaced due to being chewed through. $75 OBO

These hutches are very large and heavy, you will most likely want a trailer to move them. We hauled them in the back of my Ford Ranger, and it was kinda iffy, lol.


Himalayans - pictures can be seen here: Himalayans - Rising Phoenix Rabbitry
1 Black Senior buck (Branham's Vader) $40
1 Blue Senior buck (Hiddden Oaks' Larz) $40
1 Lilac Senior doe (Galford's Shire) $30 - may be bred to Vader

All are pedigreed and out of some of the top Himalayan breeders. Very sweet personalities, would make great 4H Showmanship animals. Willing to negotiate on price.


----------



## ykcharrier

deleted


----------



## Lorelai

Hi all! I'm interested in finding people who breed New Zealand Reds (solid and/or broken) somewhere close (ish) to me. We're looking to expand our meat rabbit herd, and I'm really interested in colors, so reds seem like a perfect way to go. It might be nice to find some registered/pedigreed stock (ideally, I think I'd like a trio) if it won't break the bank. Ultimately, we want rabbits with really good meat characteristics, large rabbits that will produce good litters for us. Right now I'm just trying to see if there is anyone at least sort of close by raising New Zealand Reds. I'm not looking to buy immediately, but ideally, sometime over the summer. Please reply to this thread or send a PM/email if you have what I'm looking for or know of someone who might! Thanks!

I also posted this on Backyard Herds, so it's not spam or anything, just trying to reach a broader audience.

PS. We also might be interested in a quality Californian buck. Ours is great, he gets the job done, but he's on the small side, and we'd prefer a larger Californian. If he's registered, great, but not a requirement. Again, trying to keep to a budget. Thanks!


----------



## mitten134

Looking for Silver Fox, Champange d'Argent, American Chinchilla, or other heritage breed with interesting fur. Hoping to breed by June 1, so prefer proven or those of breeding age. Willing to drive anywhere in New England and New York. Thanks!


----------



## Lorelai

Lorelai said:


> Hi all! I'm interested in finding people who breed New Zealand Reds (solid and/or broken) somewhere close (ish) to me. We're looking to expand our meat rabbit herd, and I'm really interested in colors, so reds seem like a perfect way to go. It might be nice to find some registered/pedigreed stock (ideally, I think I'd like a trio) if it won't break the bank. Ultimately, we want rabbits with really good meat characteristics, large rabbits that will produce good litters for us. Right now I'm just trying to see if there is anyone at least sort of close by raising New Zealand Reds. I'm not looking to buy immediately, but ideally, sometime over the summer. Please reply to this thread or send a PM/email if you have what I'm looking for or know of someone who might! Thanks!
> 
> I also posted this on Backyard Herds, so it's not spam or anything, just trying to reach a broader audience.
> 
> PS. We also might be interested in a quality Californian buck. Ours is great, he gets the job done, but he's on the small side, and we'd prefer a larger Californian. If he's registered, great, but not a requirement. Again, trying to keep to a budget. Thanks!


I couldn't figure out how to edit this post, but I wanted to say that I'm also interested in quality New Zealand Blacks, solid and broken, and I'm hoping to find both Blacks and Reds somewhere within Washington state. Any leads appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Dunniee

I have several pure (not registered or pedigreed) Californians and then Cali/New Zeal mixes; we raise these as meat rabbits. Several litters to choose from.

We are located in Hot Springs VA.


----------



## giraffe_baby

We are deciding to sell our MINI REX rabbits. My children have out grown them and wont let us eat them (LOL) So we are going to sell them.

They were their 4 H rabbits and 2 have won 1st Place in color in the State Fair last year (for 4 H as well) 

Coco Pebbles (Registered) is a Female Chocolate 1 yr old, has had 2 litters (1st not successful, 2nd BEAUTIFUL mother!)Also won at the state Fair ... $15

Smokey (Registered) is a Male Lilac 2 yrs old, not ever mated so unproven. Won 1st place at State Fair... $10

Gus Gus is a broken male (gifted to us due to no "butterfly") he looks a cross between a lilac and a brown was told @ 3 yr old...$5

Then there is the babies of Coco and Gus, There are 3 BEAUTIFUL lil girls. 2 Have the butterfly and 1 does not. All born 3/26/12. All have been handled and kid friendly. Unregistered. $5 each.

ALL THE RABBITS have been in our basement with regulated temps, so their fur is still beautiful (minus some shedding here and there). I can upload/send photos if need be.
ALSO would be interested in a trade for meat rabbits! (Just a pair would suffice!)


----------



## craftyfarmgirl

Mutts of a Pure American Chin Buck and a NZ Doe. Kits are 5 weeks now will wean in another week. Very friendly with people, handled since birth by us. Parents have great temperments. Have 6 available. Nice for meat breeding program and pets even. $20 each. Located in Western MA


----------



## Kazahleenah

giraffe_baby said:


> We are deciding to sell our rabbits. My children have out grown them and wont let us eat them (LOL) So we are going to sell them.
> 
> They were their 4 H rabbits and 2 have won 1st Place in color in the State Fair last year (for 4 H as well)
> 
> Coco Pebbles (Registered) is a Female Chocolate, has had 2 litters (1st not successful, 2nd BEAUTIFUL mother!)Also won at the state Fair ... $15
> 
> Smokey (Registered) is a Male Lilac, not ever mated so unproven. Won 1st place at State Fair... $10
> 
> Gus Gus is a broken male (gifted to us due to no "butterfly") he looks a cross between a lilac and a brown ...$5
> 
> Then there is the babies of Coco and Gus, There are 3 BEAUTIFUL lil girls. 2 Have the butterfly and 1 does not. All born 3/26/12. All have been handled and kid friendly. Unregistered. $5 each.
> 
> ALL THE RABBITS have been in our basement with regulated temps, so their fur is still beautiful (minus some shedding here and there). I can upload/send photos if need be.
> ALSO would be interested in a trade for meat rabbits! (Just a pair would suffice!)


The breed(s) and ages would be helpfull.


----------



## giraffe_baby

Sorry I fixed my post with ages, Breed was in the title but put it on the list as well


----------



## Kazahleenah

giraffe_baby said:


> Sorry I fixed my post with ages, Breed was in the title but put it on the list as well


OOps, it was.... does it show that I read the post, not usually the titles? :ashamed:eep:


----------



## craftyfarmgirl

Wanted to add pics of whole litterof the NZ X Am Chin Mixes. Asking only $10 Each Born May 23 over 2 lbs now. For Sale - Lucky Clover Acres and Rabbitry Located in Western MA


----------



## WorthItFarms

Pedigreed Silver Fox Rabbits for sale in NW GA
Blues and blacks
8 weeks to yearlings
Prices:$5.50/lb for meat quality up to $75 for adult, proven top quality
Home - Worth It Farms

Please PM or Email us with any questions.


----------



## wintrrwolf

Well thought I would try here...I have 4 silver lop eared baby bunnies for sale. They are 6 weeks old. I haven't tried sexing them yet. These are standard medium size so could be used for meat as well.


----------



## Shayanna

Checkered/Californian/Flemish mutt kits. 8 dollars, I live in Manton MI. I will be having kits every month. Will make excellent meat bunnies or pets.


----------



## craftyfarmgirl

I have one American Chinchilla Doe I would like to sell. She is a good producer for meat rabbits only, her first litter she had 11 kitts which was quite large. I can breed her before you take her to my Buck. She carries white however so I am only asking $30 for her unbred and $40 bred. She really is a nice looking Doe and got very nice compliments from a judge when we showed her. We , however, are trying to produce without the white gene. The buck I can breed her to does not carry white, he has been test bred.

I also have a litter from her which will be available in about a month when they turn 3 months. Again very nice stock for meat breeders. 

Please contact me for info! I am located in Western MA

I will have pure non white carriers come late fall for sale. Thanks!


----------



## bigbrologan

Hello,

If you or anyone you know raises Netherland Dwarfs in or around Washington State, and would like to help a young breeder get started, please let me know.

Thank you,
Logan


----------



## davaseco

Hello,

DH promised DD13 that she could have a pet rabbit when we moved to our new farm. Well, after 5 months, we're here and she's ready to collect on that promise! I'll be the first to admit I know next to nothing about rabbits, but DD and I are VERY willing to learn, so I thought I'd check in with experts here 

She is wanting a small-ish floppy earred bunny. No need for purebred, or show quality, just one that wants to be loved (LOTS) by a sickly little girl.
We are in SW Missouri (just north of Springfield).
We are also looking for advice on equipment, food ( what and where to buy)and handling tips.
Thanks


----------



## Fetherhd

Wyoming Wynd Hares has purebred New Zealand Whites for sale, pet, meat production and/or show quality. We are located 38 miles west of Laramie Wyoming. We also have the occasional Netherland dwarf. We are also hoping to have French Angora and Standard Rex available soon. [email protected]


----------



## craftyfarmgirl

Lucky Clover's still has American Chinchilla for sale! These are young (under 12 weeks) and growing quickly. Pedigree rabbits would be good for homestead project. I do not have pairs at this time. Contact me for more info!


----------



## craftyfarmgirl

I have 5 Male Pedigree American Chinchilla Rabbits available now. Pedigreed and tattooed. $40 each, friendly rabbits with champion in the lines. Visit site at

For Sale - Lucky Clover Acres and Rabbitry

Thank you!


----------



## mystang89

As the title says, looking for SF in Kentucky, preferably near Louisville.


----------



## forcefarms

ForceFarms Dade City Florida


----------



## Nadie

I just lost my only castor rex buck 3 days ago. the bitter cold here in Nebraska was to much for the spring on his cage door and it broke and he has flown the coop. I've set traps but so far no luck. I make sure there is food and water out in hopes he will stick around but Ive come to the conclusion I may have to replace him... So I am in the market for a mature castor buck, although I would probably make do with any color, all my girls are castor... let me know if anyone has one i could buy.


----------



## Nadie

I have 3 pure bred standard castor rex babies for sale. 1 doe and 2 bucks, just turned 8 weeks and are ready to go. I will paper them if you would like(both parents are papered castors) email me at [email protected] if your interested im in Omaha Nebraska
























and here is a pick of the dam from last year








http://thelittlegarden.webs.com/


----------



## MattNgooseneck

I am looking for Florida Whites. Thanks
Pm me.


----------



## CraterCove

Looking for Silver Fox or American breeder near Gainesville Florida. Want to get quality stock for show and breeding for meat and pelts. Please PM me!


----------



## MattNgooseneck

I am still looking for Florida whites. Are there any breeders that will ship to south Georgia? 
Pm me.


----------



## ChuckNora

I am looking for a New Zealand Red doe. I found a couple bucks and a doe within driving distance, but I need an unrelated doe. Must be willing to ship.

PM me please!


----------



## dlbeckwo

MattNgooseneck, I have NZW/California Crosses in southeast ga but not Fl. Whites. 

I am also looking for NZReds if anyone has any around SE Georgia....


----------



## Hillbilly Hares

We have flemish giant mix babies for sale in central KY. They are 7 weeks old and just over 3 lbs each. Steele, white and black. They are mixed with a giant chin so the parents are 12 lbs and 18 lbs. Asking $15 each or $10 each for all 6.


----------



## TroutRiver

Looking for Silver Fox breeders in eastern NY, VT or NH. Please PM me.


----------



## mjgh06

I have one purebred 2yo Mini-rex Broken Chocolate doe (last 2 pics) and three 6wko Mini-rex mixes(2-REW, 1-Broken Black) we are selling in Middle Georgia - $20 each. 

I also have a unknown Broken brown rabbit for sale for $15. 

Contact info through here http://www.elwoodranch.com/for-sale/rabbit-sale/


----------



## bjgarlich

looking for a pedigreed satin buck, preferably broken red or chocolate, southwestern missouri.

PM me if you are within 2 hours of Branson.


----------



## Fetherhd

Wyoming Wyndhares has Standard Rex babies in the nest box. Black otters, Blue otters, Blacks and blues. Taking reservations now.


----------



## waynesgarden

*Rabbit Zinger for sale.*

Bought new, used only a couple times. Worked ok but not my favorite method. Has extra elastic tubes and washers, the parts that would normally wear out over time. 

Asking Best Offer over $200, US postage included. (Price from the manufacturer is $329.95.) 

Sorry, I do not wish to attempt shipping this item internationally. Unaware of any localities where this device may not be used, but buyer should check for state or local prohibitions.

Of course, use of this device is at the risk of the buyer. Suggest doing independent research before purchasing, including reading the descriptions and warnings on the manufacturer's website.

email [email protected]

Wayne


----------



## Snowyaspen

I am looking for someone in the Spokane wasihington area wit standard Rex's?


----------



## randolphj

Looking for good meat rabbits for sale near northeast Arkansas clay county don't wanna drive a terribly long ways, would prefer pure breeds but quality is most important to me thanks.


----------



## waynesgarden

Have 54' roll of 120v, 270 watt heating cable, sold by Klubertanz. Asking $35, shipped. (Price new is $49. plus shipping.)

This is an unused roll of cable with copper strand wire at each end to which you simply connect a two prong plug.

Priority Mail postage is included (within the US only. To reduce your shipping cost, the cardboard spool will be trimmed to fit in a smaller flat-rate Priority mail box.

email [email protected]

Wayne


----------



## duckcomando

I have a New Zealand Red buck for sale. Add can be seen at the following:

http://shreveport.craigslist.org/grd/3649754908.html 

Thanks


----------



## waynesgarden

*Rabbit Zinger for sale.* *Price lowered*

Bought new, used only a couple times. Worked ok but not my favorite method. Has extra elastic tubes and washers, the parts that would normally wear out over time. 

Asking $150, US postage included. (Price from the manufacturer is $329.95.) 

Sorry, I do not wish to attempt shipping this item internationally. 

Suggest doing independent research before purchasing, including reading the descriptions and warnings on the manufacturer's website.

email [email protected]

Wayne


----------



## saritamae

I am looking for a NRZ doe as well as Standard Rex both male and female. I am in Southeastern Ohio about 30 minutes from Parkersburg WV. 

Thanks!


----------



## twinkletoes

I have 3 angora does for sale. Mom is German/ english hybrid and dad is 100% french. 2 REW and 1 chocolate agouti. Asking $40 each. I am in Michigan.


----------



## waynesgarden

*SOLD:* * Rabbit Zinger as listed above.*
*Thank you.*


----------



## kuntrycritters

randolphj said:


> Looking for good meat rabbits for sale near northeast Arkansas clay county don't wanna drive a terribly long ways, would prefer pure breeds but quality is most important to me thanks.



A friend of mine just had a litter of Florida whites born today.. .litter of 10.. I believe he is asking $15 each for them when ready to go. If interested can send you his contact info. He is located in Puxico MO


----------



## kuntrycritters

MattNgooseneck said:


> I am looking for Florida Whites. Thanks
> Pm me.


Where are you located at? A friend of mine just had a litter of 10 born today. He is located in Southeast Missouri.


----------



## bjgarlich

I have one pedigreed Satin Buck for sale $25 - broken black, 3 months old. I am in SW MO in the Tablerock Lake/Branson area. I would also be interested in a trade for a pedigreed satin of different bloodlines.


----------



## crookedoak

I am looking for pedigreed standard Rex Rabbits close to northwest Alabama. I am looking for red, chocolate, tri or magpie.


----------



## preciousgurl63

Buck satin 2 or 3 years old. He is for sale for 10$ or for trade for a lionhead. Either sex will do. I am getting rid of him because I really want a lionhead. He is a good rabbit. He has a tattoo in his ear for showing. I purchase him from a 4h girl who didn't have time for him anymore. She said he has a few wins.

Possible could be a mix from what the little girl told me. She said he is a satin/flemish. But he doesn't look like it. Looks like a full satin to me.

Here are a few pics of him.


----------



## preciousgurl63

Satin buck will be going to a new home this weekend


----------



## stillbecoming

I'm looking for a couple angoras to start using for fiber and hopefully breeding (more fiber!).
This would be my first set of rabbits, so I don't need any pedigree. Mostly want something with a nice temperament, so they're easy to handle.
I also would like to buy a used hutch.
I'm located in Southeastern Pennsylvania near Philadelphia.
Thank you!


----------



## randolphj

Have 10 new Zealand blacks available out of good meat stock the mother averages 10- 12 kits per litter. asking ten dollars a piece or can dress out for fifteen a piece. thanks


----------



## preciousgurl63

I have a 6 week old male rabbit. His a californian/mini rex mix but he looks 
just like a californian. Im selling him for only $5. If you have any questions 
about him please email me at [email protected]


----------



## preciousgurl63

preciousgurl63 said:


> i have a 6 week old male rabbit. His a californian/mini rex mix but he looks
> just like a californian. Im selling him for only $5. If you have any questions
> about him please email me at [email protected]


*sold.*


----------



## ChuckNora

We have New Zealand Reds! And Fawns!

Our babies will be available 7/20, and will have the option of a 2 generation pedigree. Please PM me for availability.

There are 5 reds and 2 fawns, the babies are $15 each. Or $20 for a pedigree. Our rabbits are extremely laid back, as are their parents and grandparents. Litter mom has never been aggressive toward anyone, and the babies are curious and friendly. They'd make great 4H rabbits.

We will be traveling to Parris Island 7/26 for a few days and can take rabbits with us. You will have to prepay, and meet us somewhere on our route. We will be making frequent stops for our 16 month old, so we can arrange something.


----------



## Southbound_SF

Anybody want a proven meat mutt with a body like a brick of meat? I bought
a new purebred buck and no longer have room for Roger. I am in Chicago and
will meet you anywhere in the general area, driving less than an hour.

His stats:
- Mostly Silver Fox, but looks more like his broken Satin grandmother.
- About 2 years old
- Booted black with sort of brown ticking. Steel? I'm not good with
colors. Has red in his background, but mostly black/blue from the SFs.
- Weight: sturdy. Not sure exactly, but should not disappoint.
- When given a doe, gets right to work & gets the job done quickly but not
roughly.
- Sires litters of 7-12 kits that hit 5 lbs. by 10-11 weeks.*
- Friendly & curious, easy to handle if not exactly "cuddly".
- No history of any kind of illness. Has lived outdoors in summer heat &
winter blizzards. Lives well on pellets, with only occasional greens.
- Loves empty paper towel tubes.

I'd keep him if I could, but I'll make soup if I have to, as I just don't
have the room. I'd rather he go to make lots of meaty kits for someone
else. He'd be a great starter buck or addition to a meat mutt program -
plus he'll bring pretty patterns. I will miss the brokens, as I'm going
back to purebred Silver Foxes.

Cost: $5 to cover my gas to come meet you.


SB


*Who knows how much this is him & how much the does, though.


----------



## moptop159

Full Blood Florida White Rabbits -- Breeder Sets Available

I have 14 full blood non-pedegreed Florida White Rabbits for sale that will ween on 6/7/13.

They come from three separate litters so breeder sets are available. I am one generation from being able to issue pedigrees. The grandsire has papers but I have lost them and and can not replace them so that is why these are not pedigreed. The next generation will be and the price will go up. I am only asking $25 each. 

These rabbits are very gentle and make great pets and are an outstanding meat rabbit. Crossing them with your heard will improve your meat output as well.

Feel free to contact me with any questions.

I live in N. Georgia


----------



## Shayanna

i am looking for 2 proven californian does and a proven new zealand buck. would also be willing to get new zealand does instead. pedigrees preferred but not 100% required. i am looking for quality meat breeding stock. please email me if you have what i am looking for.


----------



## Rick Harvey

We have 2 real nice Californian does, out of good quality, producing does. Kept them back, but have all we need. $15.00 each. LaMonte, Mo. 660-620-5944


----------



## Rick Harvey

Sold the Californian does. Thanks


----------



## randolphj

I have ten production quality NZW 's they grow fast and breed like crazy my first for from this line had 13 babies her first litter and raised all of them. my second doe had 12 her first litter and raised all of them. I am selling them for only $10 a piece because I need to move the
, I will give a quantity discount also, I am located in northeastern Arkansas willing to drive a little ways to meet.


----------



## redneckswife

New Zealand "meat mutts"(they are not pedigreed).Great for pets or meat breeding stock, their dad is a "Hoss"(very large and solid muscle). I have 10 available.

However, they are very gentle and came from my husband's favorite "pet" doe rincess:
Experimented to see if she would throw only reds/fawns/strawberried.

Father is full-blooded NZ Red, mother is NZ white blue-eyed.

Do not ship, will consider meeting if your in my area(NE Arkansas):walk:

Send me a private message if your interested.


----------



## ChuckNora

We have New Zealand Reds! And Fawns!

Our babies will be available 7/20, and will have the option of a 2 generation pedigree. Please PM me for availability.

There are 5 reds and 2 fawns, the babies are $15 each. Or $20 for a pedigree. Our rabbits are extremely laid back, as are their parents and grandparents. Litter mom has never been aggressive toward anyone, and the babies are curious and friendly. They'd make great 4H rabbits.

We will be traveling to Parris Island 7/26 for a few days and can take rabbits with us. You will have to prepay, and meet us somewhere on our route. We will be making frequent stops for our 16 month old, so we can arrange something. 

1 Fawn Doe
1 Fawn Buck
1 Red Doe
4 Red Bucks


----------



## redneckswife

*NE ARK*

I have 5 mini rex bunnies available.

They are 7 weeks old and healthy.

$15 each.

Send me a private message if interested.

Or email [email protected]


I don't ship, but if your local, I might be willing to meet you half way.:walk:


----------



## scarlet812

For sale together or separately: Proven buck & doe, also up to 6 kits ready to wean can be sold with the doe.

I have a ~12-13 mos. old mixed breed doe, black, who is a great breeder and has produced two vigorous litters [different sires] with 100% live birth and grow-out. She is bigger than a Dutch, but smaller than a full size New Zealand. I would be happy to breed her prior to sale, as well, with the sire of her current litter if you like as he is larger than the Dutch. 

The buck is a pure Dutch [no pedigree though, sorry], who is ~ 10 mos. old and has sired 3 litters with other does. We didn't know you could try for larger litters by letting the buck stay for more than one fall-off, so he only had one time with his ladies, but still produced two litters of 6 and one of 5. Dutch breed rabbits are said to have meatier thighs proportionally for their size than larger breed meat rabbits.

The kits were sired by a NZ mix buck and are about 5.5 wks old right now, so they need to go with momma; some can stay behind, but I won't sell any of the kits by themselves just yet. They are all very pretty chestnut agouti color.

Price for the breeding pair is $25 and additional kits are $5.00 each with mom.


----------



## Tracy Sayre

I have two fawn bucks available. One is breeding age and the other is nine weeks. I can't guarantee the sex on the young one. I am asking $25 each for them. I also have a litter of crossbreds that will be ready this week and they are $10 each. They are crossed with my angoras and could carry long wool, satin or rex. They are mostly fawn with one tort and one broken fawn. The fawns have various amounts of Rufus. In three weeks (July 5) I will have another crossbred litter ready to go. They are all tricolor with one broken magpie. They are out of a small tricolor buck and a rexed brazilian so they all carry Rex but no long wool or satin genes. All the crosses so far are 50% but in three weeks I will have one 75% fawn one ready. It will also be $10. 
The older ones and the ones ready this week I can bring down to Md with me this weekend. We are going down 220 through Pa and then to the Frostburg, Md area. 
I have angora woolers that will also be ready July 5th. They are mostly satin angora but are not satinized. One litter carries satin and the colors are broken chin, ermine buck, broken red doe and fawn buck. The other litter may or may not carry satin and the colors are chocolate agouti buck and chestnut doe. 
The sire and both mothers carry chocolate. 
I can meet others in Tunkhannock, Pa and Vestal, Ny if that is helpful. 
Tracy


----------



## ChocolateMouse

One broken male mini lop, about 3yrs. Black and white with Charlie markings, proven. He's a good rabbit and we're mostly looking for a decent home for him, somewhere where he'll get the occasional carrots and live a decent life for a while. I don't mind him breeding at all, he's a nice, lovey bunny, great temperament. He's in really good health too.

Located in/near Cleveland Ohio. No shipping.


----------



## ChocolateMouse

Also NZW rabbits (no papers) and Rex/NZW cross rabbits. Selling for $20 each does, $15 bucks. I almost always have weaning age rabbits available.

Also willing to make trades. I'm always looking to expand the homestead, so I'm always after a lot of things. Good heirloom plant starts, satin or New Zealand (White or broken red) rabbits, brown egg laying hens, 1-7 day old meat chicks, Muscovy ducks, building materials, seasoned/split firewood... If you have something lying around I'm probably willing to take it in exchange for a rabbit (or rabbits).

Located in Cleveland Ohio. No shipping.

























That's colored marker in their ears in the last picture


----------



## ONG2

We are looking for a Californian Buck plus a couple of does if available. Mid Ohio

330-763-3533

MIke


----------



## randm

I am looking for a californian doe. PM or call nine.7.two-two.1.five-nine.1.eight.five.


----------



## redneckswife

*Northeast Arkansas*

Chocolate Mini Rex buck. Birthdate 5/7/13
Dame is Blue/Fawn Harlequin
Sire is Broken Castor

He is in molt right now(around his ears and on his back), so these aren't his best pictures,lol :teehee:

Dad sired a litter last month, so good chance his son won't suffer heat sterility either.Was going to keep him as a breeder, but his future mate died last night with 2 kits stuck in birth canal so I don't need him anymore.

$15

Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## akane

I have one blue BUD carrying rew so she can produce sables and 1 sable martin both of which may be pregnant by a sable buck. Then I have a seal doe, 4 month old sable buck, 8week old sable I believe buck, and 1 himi with miscolored ears. Perfectly fine for breeding but he can't be shown. It's probably caused by carrying nonextension which means he could have sable points.

$20 for one, $10 each if you buy more than one. Located near Iowa City and willing to drive down I-80 or 380 depending how many rabbits you buy. Available until the end of oct and then I'm butchering them all because I really can't keep them.


----------



## 64102

Anyone going to ARBA sanctioned show in Spencerville Ontario Canada September 28, 2013?? I have decided to breed American Chinchillas. If you are going please bring extras that you want to sell.... tattooed and pedigree papers Please.


----------



## Southbound_SF

Purebred Silver Fox doe for sale in Northern Illinois. Black, 9 1/2 weeks old, ready to go any time. $35.

50% chance she carries blue, as both her parents are known to. 25% chance she carries chocolate. Beginning to silver out. Her father is heavily silvered, mother more lightly, so there's a good chance for significant color. No known faults. Comes from an extremely reliable mother, average litter size 7-8. Both parents calm & steady temperament, consistent growth.

Comes with pedigree, with 1 caveat: 1 grandparent is missing. Her mother, father, and maternal grandmother belong to me, and the latter 2 are fully pedigreed, but said grandmother came to me already bred (to another SF, at the breeder's).


----------



## feedbunns

I fially found a standerd Rex. I took all that they had. they wanted to get rid of them . There 16 year old son had been showing them but decided to do something else. They are white with red eyes. 3- 7 month old sisters and there mom is 1 and a half years old.
I only wanted 1, but know that they are hard to find. So I hope to sell some of them.
I live in south west Iowa. pm me if you are looking for a Rex. I could meet you some were . These rabbits have a pedigree with papers.


----------



## llbolen33

Location: Kitsap County, Washington state
Flemish Giant doe, around 9 months old, Agouti colored, proven.
Flemish doe's litter, half Flemish, half Rex, 8 weeks old. 
Several Agouti, and broken Agouti. About half does, half bucks.
Doe is $30.00. Kits are $10.00 each. No pedigree available.


----------



## GraceAlice

SEVERAL spots open for French Lop kits, reservations are open at the moment. I'm filling at least 15 spots as I have four does that may be pregnant. Please visit my website for more info and to reserve yours.

All pedigreed, should have many chinchillas.

Email me here if you have questions or you want pictures:
[email protected]

Located near Wichita, KS


----------



## missmouse

We have 3 Sr. Bucks available. All have pedigrees. One has 2 legs toward his grand champion. They are D&J bloodlines. We will also be having several litters of tans in a few months. We have chocolates and lilacs as well as the blacks. If you are interested, pm me for more information.


----------



## Robin Hawk

I'm new here, and if I have the wrong place to post, forgive me. 

I'm looking to buy 30 lbs of rabbit meat, up to 40, for a church supper for special needs kids with nutritional issues by Nov 23, and potentially more. I'm in SE Delaware County, close to the Delaware state border. Don't mind driving as far as Potter County, or possibly York County. Looking for farm-raised meat. Also hoping to develop a longer relationship so we can buy year after year. Please contact [email protected]. 

Also looking for pheasants and chickens.


----------



## prepper82

I finally finished my new rabbit tractor with enclosed living area and a run for them to feed naturally along with pellets. I'm am trying to decide of Californians or New Zealand for my breed, or a mix. My plan is for meat rabbits anyways so I want the best breed for meat. Also I'm in NC if anyone sells here let me know. I would like a trio to start. Thanks.


----------



## L&CFarms

Looking for French or satin angoras in central illinois. Also may look at Britannia petites at some point. If anyone know of breeders in central Illinois please let me know


----------



## baileysclublamb

I am looking for pedigreed Champaign D'argents, Pedigreed Lionheads, and standard rexes, they don't have to be pedigreed, but it would be nice. I would LOVE a blue rex. Also, I would like a pair of Pedigreed Harlequins.  I am located in Central Oregon


----------



## secuono

Have the following-

~Mini Rex castor Doe. No ped, 8mo, $10
~Black Silver Fox buck, 13wks old. $50 pedigreed.
Meat quality Satin pair, DOBs 8/10 & 8/15, nearing 7+ pounds, white doe, copper buck. $60 pair. These are not mini rabbits, they are the real Satins, 9-11# adults. 
~Six push pin, flip top water bottles. All but one have the screen inside the cap. $20 all.
~Culpeper Co, VA. May be going to the PA show next month.


----------



## ChocolateMouse

I am now offering unrelated breeding pairs and trios at QuarterAcre Rabbitry!

I have NZW's and NZWs crossed with rex. The cross kits grow very much like a NZW but come in black and sable as opposed to just white, and have thicker fur and skin. Both are really high quality meat rabbits!

Pairs are $45, trios are $60!

We get new litters each month so feel free to just message me. I will probably have a few kits available for reserve.

Located near Cleveland Ohio.


----------



## bjgarlich

I have 2 litters of pedigreed Satin rabbits - broken black, broken red and broken copper. They are six weeks old. I am in SW Missouri near Branson. They are $25 each.


----------



## Kentr

I have a NZB Senior Buck... Proven... very sweet and pretty bunny. Would love to keep him but I really need his cage. Paid $15 for him (he's pedigreed but I lost his papers). If you're looking for a quality breeder, he's your guy. When paired with my NZW, he threw black, broken black, broken grey, Charlies, and Agouti. Will take $10-15.


----------



## viper125

Looking for people around Salem Ohio who raise and sell these. To many of these adds to do and open up. I would recommend adding city and state to your title of your add. I hope to start some soon but looking for some one local hopefully. Salem,Lisbon, alliance,canfield, columbiana areas would be great.


----------



## spblademaker

We have 2 males and 2 female for sale in PA. They are currently 8 weeks old. $10 each.


----------



## spblademaker

Bunnies are 11 weeks old and weigh over 5 lbs. $10 each or trade for feed.
View attachment 21297


----------



## GraceAlice

15 French Lops to be reserved... 

45-60.00

Please PM me or go to www.whistlingtreesrabbitry.weebly.com for more info.


----------



## Chickengarden

I'm looking for meat rabbits. I'd prefer New Zealand but am ok with mutts, too. No Flemish Giants, please.

I'm located in Central Washington State.


----------



## Tango

Looking for meat rabbits in or near Savannah, Tennessee. only need one or two at a time/ per month. Would like to walk/see your set up before committing. NZW, Cal or cross between the two. Please reply privately by pm.


----------



## Falls-Acre

I have a trio of Sr Havana purebreds available for sale, together only. Black buck, black doe, and broken black doe. Show quality lines, goes back to Wildfire.

Sr Lilac buck available, no pedigree.

Sr pair, blue Himalayans, pedigreed.

Available for sale in southwestern VA, or may be willing to trade some of these for a decent Siamese Mini-Satin buck.


----------



## TRRga

Does anyone know where I can get NZW or Californian rabbits near north Ga? We're wanting a trio for breeding and I've sent several people messages/ emails with hardly any response. They don't necessarily need to be breeding age already. Thanks in advance for any help!

Mike


----------



## kim18252

Sorry mike I won't have kits until spring time. Also I'm sorry to say I'm in PA. I know that doesn't help you.


----------



## TRRga

That's ok, that's still more than I've gotten so far.  stay warm up there!


----------



## kim18252

No problem, and you stay warm and safe also. I hear you guys have your own bad weather.


----------



## TRRga

Yeah, it's warming up quite a bit today and the snow is melting pretty quickly. Especially on the roads, thankfully.


----------



## StarofHearts

Looking for breedable meat rabbits, thinking cali or NZ but willing to look at other breeds.

In Michgan.


----------



## ChocolateMouse

Star, if you ever go traveling let me know! Ohio, even east Ohio is not so far and I almost always have some really nice babies... Some nice colorful mixes too if you like a little pizzaz! Always from good production rabbits!


----------



## Danella

Greetings. I am in N. Idaho 30 miles from Coeur d' Alene at Hauser Lake. I'm really shy of craigslist rabbits as I've got crazy wild ones off there. That's what I'm dealing with now in fact. My needs are few, a decent doe would be nice, gentle please, meat breed. I have a Cal/NZ buck and a very squirrely doe who doesn't seem to conceive.
Good, clean secure housing for sure.


----------



## viper125

Well can't offer no help as yet. But soon! Starting a rabbitry here in Salem,Ohio. I got a new Zealand/ Stand. Rex Cross. And a New Zealand buck. also a mixed meat doe half new Zealand and not sure other half. But parents were 10+.
Also plan on getting some registered for some great show and pets. Should do well as I see very few raising good rabbits here for decent prices.
To high for most 4 H kids. Thought Id barter to them. A little hands on training and chores for a free rabbit. I know and old fashion thing looked down on today. But I feel they need to learn not only how to raise. But the meaning of work in the process.
So give me a few months!


----------



## countryfied2011

Mike in Ga and Tango, I am about 10 miles from Murfreesboro going North in Middle TN if you are willing to travel and you havent found any rabbits.

I have NZ and Cali...just had litters this week--right now 23 kits. One litter is Cali Buck over NZW Doe, the others are full Calis just no papers.

PM me if need to

Cheryl


----------



## ChocolateMouse

Viper, I believe you do in fact have the very rabbits I sold you. ;3 Fancy seeing you here! Hope Oreo ends up being as good as her mom, Lucy!


----------



## bjgarlich

I have 7 pedigreed Satin rabbits - they make great meat rabbits and beautiful pets. They are 2 months old (on April 1) and the colors I have are: red (2), broken red (2), chinchilla, broken chinchilla, and white. PM me if interested. They are $25 each and I am located in SW MO, near Branson. Thanks!


----------



## viper125

ChocolateMouse said:


> Viper, I believe you do in fact have the very rabbits I sold you. ;3 Fancy seeing you here! Hope Oreo ends up being as good as her mom, Lucy!


Well if your in Euclid I sure do. Just got a load of hay for them. Will talk to you about hay there.


----------



## viper125

Thanks all as you reed above i got some rabbits now. Also got a 8 month old NZW coming that's all ready bread too. Couldn't refuse the price. But thanks for all the help.


----------



## feedbunns

Hello

I am in Iowa, but traveling the last week of May to MO, OK, AR. 
I am looking for a Full size young Rex buck. I have 3 big beautiful red eyed white does. I bought a Chocolate Rex last year and all of my Rex does are bred to him. Fist litter just born last night. BUT he is very small. I think that he might be a mini Rex??? I need a BIG BOY Rex. Or 1 that will grow up to be big. 
At this time I have some Flemish Giant X California kits if any one would be interested in them.
I tried to upload a picture of mama Rex????
Thanks Lisa[email protected]


----------



## ShannonR

Meat pen of New Zealands for sale. I am selling these for a dear friend who is looking to back out of breeding. One buck, two does. Rabbits are purebred, all carry the albino trait and pass it on to each and every kit. These grow to an impressive size, parents are large. Both does produce large litters, 8 from each last time around. Both does currently pregnant, will sell up to a week before kindling or after weaning the kits for safety of the little ones. I currently take all weaned kits off the breeder's hands and feed them out, if you are local I am happy to make the same arrangement with you as well. 

I am located in Northern California and breeder is asking $75 for the trio. I am happy to get pictures from him and answer any questions you may have. If I dont have accurate answers to any questions I will get them for you promptly.


----------



## JoannaCW

Looking for two breeding-age does of large-but-not-giant meat breeds (Silver Fox, Champagne, NZ, Californian, crosses of any of the above...) in Central NY (I'm north of Syracuse). Starting my own meat rabbitry, have SF buck, thought I had does lined up through Craig's List but they evaporated.


----------



## feedbunns

I have full blood French Angoras. I live in south west Iowa I would even meet people in between our homes. At this time I only have 1 buck 6 months old. I will have kits later this year. Here is a picture of him. He is very tame and easy to groom. 
Lisa, feedbunns


----------



## WildPrGardens

Feedbunn, 

I see elsewhere you are heading out to pick up a standard rex buck soon.

Any chance they have more available that you could pick up for me at same time? 

Bucks and/or does.

Then the question is can we arrange a way to get them to SE Iowa.

There are some available around here once in awhile but would like totally fresh blood.


----------



## feedbunns

Hello

I would have loved to do that for you. But I only saw your post this morning.
When I first talked with her she had several. However while I was there I did not see any others for sale. It was almost a 500 mile trip ( round trip )
I can call her and see if she has some more. She has 6 Pregnant does. All Standard Rex. The buck weighs 14 pounds.
I have 1 liter of Standard Rex on the way.
I always love to meet people who have rabbits, so I am so sorry that I did not see your post.
pm me if I can help
Lisa SW Iowa ( feedbunns)


----------



## spblademaker

3/4 Silver Fox 1/4 Satin rabbits for sale. . $15 each. Both males and females available.


----------



## kycountry

Looking for bred meat type does.. can buy outright or have orchard grass square bales hay to trade.. hay is mostly orchard grass with limited clover and fesque freshly baled in the next two weeks.

Will need to know ahead of time on the hay.. what isn't spoken for Will be rolled..

Located in Russell Springs Ky.


----------



## briesgrams

Athens Tennessee meat rabbits for sale Dutch, new Zeland, Netherland and satins.


----------



## briesgrams

TRRga we are located in Athens Tennessee are you still looking for rabbits give us a call 4234355424 doon


----------



## TRRga

Thanks, but we found some just south of us. We definitely would've come up there, I grew up in Dayton, so we're up that way every chance we get. We'll keep you in mind.


----------



## redneckswife

kycountry..wish you were closer  

I love a barter


----------



## kycountry

redneckswife said:


> kycountry..wish you were closer
> 
> I love a barter


Bet you would run out of rabbits before I ran out of hay


----------



## Gwynn

So after A LOT of thought and talking with my partners about our long term goals....

I'm going to be selling off my rabbits. I'm located in North Ga- We've got two FG/NZ 7mo does(bred due the end of this month) two 1yr old does Broken NZ/Cali & Cali(bred due first week of June) one 4mo doe FG/Cali,one 8wk buck Broken NZ/FG and one 10mo chocolate harli buck FG/AmChin. If anyone is interested please PM me!


----------



## pips

wanted blue or broken or charlie nz in ohio anyone has one be it kit buck or doe let me know im in logan ,hocking county i also have many kits to trade as well giant chin and nz crosses,chestnut or blacks or rew.if u wanna buy out right 10 each


----------



## Adisiwaya

Is anyone interested in central Minnesota of trading male/female that both are papered/pedigree Jersey Wooley for some New Zealand rabbits or other good meat rabbits?


----------



## kmmo

I'm new on here so hopefully I post this correctly 

Looking for blue/fawn tri color show quality mini rex and also netherland dwarf bunnies (sables, smokes, otter, tort, or chestnut) for 4H projects. Must have pedigrees. We are located in SE Nebraska. Thanks!


----------



## preciousgurl63

I have some mini rex babies for sale. They was born on 3/25/2014. I have 3 bucks(males) that I'm selling. They are all calm and sweet. Handled by my 3 yr old niece and me. No pedigrees. Asking only $10 each for them so I know they go to a good home. I'm located in Grafton, Ohio. If interested please message me. Have 2 black torts and a self black. Picture 1 & 2 same rabbit Black tort. Picture 3 & 4 same rabbit black. Picture 5 & 6 same rabbit another Black tort.


----------



## feedbunns

Hello everyone I have 9 French Angora rabbits born May 29th 2014.
I am in south west Iowa. Would be happy to meet any one between our homes. French Angoras are not easy to find. I drove a long way to get mine. I like to help others to get started with rabbits, that is why I am willing to meet.
View attachment 30267


View attachment 30268


View attachment 30269


View attachment 30270

First pic. is mama doe with her wool cut off
2nd pic is the kits, third is the buck when he was younger the bigger one on the left. The a pic of the mama does wool.


----------



## VaPrepper

I want angora's but I need more cages/land/money... And Iowa is pretty far from Virginia.


----------



## feedbunns

That's all right. Do not give up. Just keep on keeping on, you will get there. My hubby just built me 4 hutches this weekend. happy me! Remember Angoras are a lot of work. 
Feedbunns


----------



## countrytime

I have trio of Giant Chinchillas I am trying to find a good home for. They are purebred and tattooed, no pedigrees are included they somehow got lost . They are priced at $60.00 for the trio (2 does and a buck)-they are 2 1/2 years old, proven breeders, healthy and gentle. Thanks


----------



## secuono

Silver Fox in black and blue available. 
Click the link below to see their pictures and info. 
PM me with any questions. 
Thanks. 
https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...17424601476.1073741836.100008296953486&type=1


----------



## countrytime

countrytime said:


> I have trio of Giant Chinchillas I am trying to find a good home for. They are purebred and tattooed, no pedigrees are included they somehow got lost . They are priced at $60.00 for the trio (2 does and a buck)-they are 2 1/2 years old, proven breeders, healthy and gentle. Thanks


Chins are sold.


----------



## bjgarlich

I have two litters of pedigreed satins that will be ready in a few weeks. I have blacks, blue-eyed whites, chinchilla, broken chinchilla, copper, and red. PM me if interested.
 View attachment 31344
View attachment 31345
View attachment 31346
View attachment 31347


----------



## big rockpile

Have several just weaned Rabbits For Sale, some New Zealands and Flemish Cross. Lebanon, MO. area. $5 apiece.





big rockpile


----------



## preciousgurl63

Sold all of them.


----------



## L&CFarms

1 breeding pair of pointed white jersey woolies. Located central il


----------



## briesgrams

2 Californian breeding does, 1 Californian doe pregnant and a new Zeland buck $70


----------



## Rich Girl DC

Born on May 1, 2014. 
Right (Chocolate Agouti)-Dad
Left (Blue Eyed White)-Mom

Available kits are the middle one (Tan) and second from right (Ruby Eyed White). 

If interested, please email me. 
$100 each.


----------



## HoneyMelon

Hope I am doing this right. Have 5 kits out of a NZW/FG and the buck was a Silver Fox. They were born 5/2/14. On pasture, handled. They're average weight is 4 lbs 5 oz now. I would like to get $20 a piece for them. Located in Thurmont, MD.


----------



## Spinner

Looking for Silver Fox, French Angora, or American Sable in SE OK or the Dallas area. pm breed, location, and price please.


----------



## Felipe

Hi I'm new to this forum and I'm trying to find some breeder of meat rabbits near Ogden city Utah. I had five does and a buck but about a month ago they all got the snuffles and I had to cull them all. It got real bad really quick so now I have to start over again. It was a big hit because I put a lot money building the cages and buying good stock and now I have to start over. I never got to breed them I had them for maybe two months so I would like to find some adults for a good price so I won't have to wait as long. I'm hoping to find some quality new Zealand whites but I'm open for any good meat breed.


----------



## redneckswife

Felipe said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum and I'm trying to find some breeder of meat rabbits near Ogden city Utah. I had five does and a buck but about a month ago they all got the snuffles and I had to cull them all. It got real bad really quick so now I have to start over again. It was a big hit because I put a lot money building the cages and buying good stock and now I have to start over. I never got to breed them I had them for maybe two months so I would like to find some adults for a good price so I won't have to wait as long. I'm hoping to find some quality new Zealand whites but I'm open for any good meat breed.


I am sure you already know...but for someone reading this that might not know...make sure to do "bio-hazardous", super through cleaning and disinfecting..anything the rabbits came into contact with...and if you could afford to...throw out anything "rabbit" that isn't part of the structures,etc...

Better safe than sorry. Also I would let my cages and stuff "rest" after cleaning a minimum of 35 days after dsinfecting before putting any new buns in...and obviously look for a different breeder.

Good luck to you and I'm sorry you had to deal with such a terrible & costly illness:awh:


----------



## FarmFamily

We have 3 Angora bunnies born May 21. 3 bucks, black, cream and white. 1 pointed white doe born in March of 2013. These are fiber quality not show quality. Bunnies are $50 each, mature doe is $75. We are located in Segno, TX. Please call Jennifer for more information. cell 936 223 6418, hm 936 685 7240.


----------



## Hemigod

Hey countrytime, where are you located? I'm interested in your chinchilla trio.


----------



## bjgarlich

I have some pedigreed Satins for sale...broken black, black, copper and broken copper. I am in Kimberling City Mo, an hour south of Springfield, MO. They are 2 months old. Message me if interested.


----------



## harmonyrabbits

Located in Kansas City KS. 4 litters - 2 born 6-4-14 and 2 born 6-18-14. 1 litter is 1/8 californian (my best mom) and 7/8 New Zealand. Other litters are purebred NZ. All colors available. Would make great meat or 4-h rabbits. Not pedigreed but purebred and very healthy and pretty!


----------



## Rich Girl DC

REW (Ruby Eyed White) buck born on May 01, 2014. Extra long fur. 
Sire: Silver/Chocolate Agouti (Pedigreed)
Dam: BEW (Blue Eyed White) (Pedigreed)

For sale ideally for a spinner, yarn maker, knitter, or farmer.
Angora rabbits are not for children or those who are not familiar with caring for rabbits. 
For more pics and info, please PM me. 
Thank you, and have a nice day!

:sing:


----------



## wdkempf

Rabbits for Sale in rural Michigan City area (NW Indiana). $10 each Mixed Dutch/Rex does and bucks. Born 6-10-14. Will consider trade for muscovy hens.


----------



## newhomesteader

Hello everyone,

I just moved to Warner Springs, California (NE of San Diego) and I'm trying to start a small rabbitry here for personal meat and fur production. I've been looking at Chinchillas and I like the look and feel of that fur. They seem like an all-around good rabbit for my needs, but I'm not dead-set on anything specific. I am looking for a buck and doe pair that would produce offspring with consistent coats for the fur aspect and also be good meat producers.

If anyone nearby is in the business, please let me know as soon as possible!


----------



## HoneyMelon

I have several black and blue silver fox rabbits for sale. Bucks and does from two different litters. Nice fur and conformation. Raised outside on pasture. Very happy and healthy. Will be good producers of meat.
Looking for $50 for blacks and $60 for blues. I will sell them without pedigrees for less. Please go to my website for pictures. davinorabbits.weebly.com


----------



## bjgarlich

I have a 9 month old proven doe, purebred Satin. She is a broken black but is not throwing kits that are showable (which is why she is for sale). Her kits are very cute, healthy and large enough for meat rabbits. PM me if interested - I am in SW Missouri near Branson. $20 (includes pedigree)


----------



## Fetherhd

Wanting to buy Standard Rex rabbits in south central Missouri. I am about 90 minutes south and east of Springfield. PM me if you have or know of any.


----------



## feedbunns

Spinner said:


> Looking for Silver Fox, French Angora, or American Sable in SE OK or the Dallas area. pm breed, location, and price please.


Hello spinner
I have French Angora's. I will be going through OK on my way to Tx, I think in January but I have not made definite plans yet. Maybe sooner. I would be happy to bring you 1 or 2 Angoras. pm me.
Thanks feedbunns


----------



## scarlet812

$350 OBO...Non-running 1970's Road King RV that could make a great chicken coop or rabbitry...in most cases, if a structure is not permanent, i.e., can be moved, you don't need a permit for it. My mom bought this years ago, but didn't know how to care for it properly so the plumbing was ruined in the winter weather. Gradually, appliances stopped working in it and it hasn't run for years. The electrical does work, though - you can plug it in and have lights and working outlets inside; we used a window AC unit it after the RV's AC quite working. My mom would be happy to get a few hundred dollars for it. 

We actually used this for guest quarters "roughing it" style since the plumbing is shot; it has two single bed areas toward the back, as well as a bathroom area; the middle is cooking area and couch; front has driver and passenger seat. 

This could be stripped down to frame or modified with exterior structure for shelter, whatever works for your climate and needs. The photo is a generic one but shows what it looks like - the one my mom has more wear on it, but you get the idea of size and shape from the pic.


----------



## scarlet812

We're moving to a place 8 hrs away so we need to sell some of the less portable things we have. 

12 corral panels [originally bought at TSC several years ago] for sale $40 each panel, OBO; definitely willing to negotiate lower price if you take all of them. They have some rust but are still very functional - just not pretty to look at. Measurements are 12 ft. long, and 67 inches tall. The panels each have a length of chain that allows you to attach one to the next, and they form a self supporting round pen. Original color is black; you could easily Rustoleum them in any color you like to freshen up the appearance if desired. [photo att. is actual item]Click image for larger version. 

We also have a silver galvanized steel farm gate in very good condition, 12 ft. wide by 50 inches tall [it's still attached to the support posts at the moment, so all the hardware is there for set up in a new location]; this was also originally from TSC. Sells for about $115 new. Asking $60. [stock photo] http://www.truevalue.com/assets/product_images/styles/xlarge/457674.jpg

Another smaller size "tube" gate in good condition with all hardware att., green in color, 42" wide by 50" high; also from TSC, sells for $60 new. Asking $30 [stock photo]http://www.southernstates.com/catalog/images/Product/medium/10014045.jpg


----------



## HoneyMelon

I have one lilac silver fox buck for sale and a blue buck and a blue doe for sale. They are nice and big and silvering very nicely. Healthy, happy, raised on pasture. Will be wonderful producers of meat- very correct.
Please visit my website for pictures-- davinorabbits.weebly.com


----------



## mommarx

phantomriver said:


> Champagne D'Argent Bunnies will be ready the week of Christmas. $20 or trade for an unrelated Champagne D'Argent, or NZW, Californian or French Lop doe.
> 
> 
> 
> (One of the Buns)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (MOM)



Where are you located and how much?


----------



## Foxwood_Meadows

I am looking for a show quality Blue, Opal, or Broken black 
Mini Rex Buck with pedigree.
I am located on the east coast of Florida but am traveling to Black Mountain/Asheville NC this weekend and could also stop by anywhere along that trip on the way home. PM me if you have one available for sale or barter.

Thank you!


----------



## ChuckNora

We have a litter of New Zealand rabbits due Thanksgiving! Out of a NZ Cream buck and NZ Red Tortoise doe. We had Cream and Red babies out of their last litter. Visit our site and let us know if you're interested we'll get in touch when they're born!


----------



## jbroberson21

I'm looking a for few new Zealand whites, a buck and two does, in the middle Tennessee area. I would also consider american chinchillas if I can't find any new Zealand whites


----------



## PlumCrazyFiber

I have several lovely pedigreed French Angora Does available. These ladies were born in September and have really great coats. I have REW, chocolate, black. Prices are $50 each with discount offered for purchases of more than one bunny. Located in Coos Bay, OR 541-297-6613


----------



## GoinHome

I am looking for New Zealand meat rabbits, a buck and one or two does, preferably.

I am in Northwest Arkansas near Harrison.

I do want very good-sized rabbits that will produce a good-sized kits for meat. 

Thanks.... answer here, PM or email. I can contact you if you have something available.


----------



## Quail

SF East bay area

Beveren x Satin, fast growout. From a litter of 12, last litter was 11. Good mother from meat lines with large litters and fast breed back, good on pasture, fodder, random vegis as well as pellets. 

5 lbs at 8 weeks, expected adult size about 9-11 pounds judging by the last litter. Easy to handle. Born Oct 11, 2014


$70 trio, $30 individually.

pm privately.


----------



## Homesteader1

Just a heads up. Anyone living in Middle TN can post their Items for sale *HERE* It's free to post and upload pictures. You can visit my homestead *HERE*


----------



## KatieVT

Looking for a doe or two... preferably a Champagne or Creme d'Argent, but also interested in a red or black NZ. Age baby to young adult, proven doe okay. 

I will be traveling to PA in the next few weeks from VT. Will be crossing NY on 90, so could take a short detour from there. Will be south of Erie, ~1.5 hours north of Pittsburgh.


----------



## hillsidefarm

I have 4 english Angora bunnies that will be ready to go to their new homes February 7. The father is pedigreed with some nice stock, the mother is not pedigreed. Father is a broken orange torte, mother is black. 
These babies have been handled from day 1 in the nest box and will make great companions, woolers, or 4h projects. I have 1 solid black buck available. 1 broken doe, and 2 calico does. 
We are taking deposits of $35 to hold your bunny until time of pick up. Bunnies are $70. 
Please feel free to call or text (479) 353-5607 
I also have pictures.


----------



## Sawyer_Barbie

Looking for meat rabbits in S. Texas, no preference for now. Message me if you are expecting bunnies!


----------



## duckcreekfarm

Looking to add some new stock to our rabbitry- we are in west Michigan, please PM if you have any of the following for sale:

NZW does
Rex (standard) does
Polish bucks and does

Prefer breeding age please. Let me know if you have anything! Thanks!


----------



## cotton45c

pedi. silver fox for sale in sw va.
blacks and choc's


----------



## feedbunns

Hello every one
I have wonderfully soft Angora wool for sale. It is easy to spin and will spin up very thin if that is what you want. I am making a shawl with some of it now. It is pure joy to work with.
Thanks Lisa


----------



## Lindbergbrumby

So, sadly my doe died today giving birth.. :-( so I need a doe to replace her. Pm message me if you have something you might be willing to part with. I'm in northeast missouri. I'm interested in Californians, new Zealand's or another large breed...


----------



## dunroven

I'm getting out of rabbits and am going to start butchering within the next 2 weeks if they don't sell out. Anyone interested? I have New Zealands, Californians, and crosses. Not sure how many in total of each I have, but I have approximately 30 rabbits. I want $15 each on them. I am firm on the price. I have too much in feed to lower it, so no need to ask that. I have year olds and older. If you're interested pm me and lets get them gone. The sooner the better. I'm in northwest Iowa, near Storm Lake.

Thank you!


----------



## hillsidefarm

Hello, I have two litters of English Angoras that are due here within the next month. I am taking reservations at this moment. We will have solids and brokens. I have choice of pedigreed and non pedigreed babies. Perfect for pet, show, or wool production. All of our bunnies are handled frequently and love to be around people. PM me if interested. Also on facebook under Hillside Farm of NWA. 
Thank you


----------



## Rich Girl DC

I would love to adopt a special and cute English Angora Rabbit. 
Age does not matter. 
Male or female, fixed or not, doesn't matter. 
Pedigreed or not, doesn't' matter. 
Coat's condition doesn't matter. Shorter coat as an Angora is ok. 
Unique looking and rounder face. 
Maybe an English Angora like this picture. 

I am willing to pay up to $250 of adoption fee for a RIGHT rabbit that would capture my heart. 
Let's negotiate about fees. I will treasure him/her. 

Several pictures are a must. 
I would like you to write decent amount of info, such as your background and experiences with rabbits and your rabbit's detailed back ground. 

Thanks.


----------



## StarofHearts

ISO an astrex doe for my handsome buck! Picture is my buck


----------



## june02bug

ISO:
Standard Rex
Tri or Harliquin color
East of the Mississippi preferred.


----------



## Hdunc20

Did your doe give birth to any thing before she died that day


----------



## mnrabbitfarmer

Looking to buy a NZ doe or two! Located near buffalo mn.


----------



## ChocolateMouse

Hello! I am shifting the focus of my rabbitry and have for sale five adult New Zealand White meat rabbits. I am cutting back from three breeds to two and removing New Zealands from my rabbitry. These are good quality production rabbits, purebred, no pedigrees (partial peds available for some). I have five rabbits available.

4.5yr doe, last litter was 8 months ago and she had 7 kits.
Daughter to above rabbit, two years, has had four litters ranging from 8-11 kits.
Buck, big, really nice head, 3 years old. A bit territorial, so not good for kids but but not hard to work with. Great with does.
Daughter to buck, 14 months, one litter raised out, 8 kits.
Aunt to above doe, 3 years, several litters of 5-9 kits.

I'm asking $40 for each rabbit individually, or $150 for the lot of them. I can provide pictures for people who are seriously interested. They're all in good health and should make some beautiful kits for you. Must pick up and have individual cages for transport. Please message me for more details.

Would do partial trade for pedigreed Rex.

Located in Cleveland Ohio


----------



## Rich Girl DC

BEW EA Does 2 Months Old

They were born on March 11th 2015. They are 2 months old and now ready to go to new homes. They all come with pedigrees.

Sir and Dame are both pedigreed BEW EA's and unrelated. 

Washington DC 20005 or Virginia 22204. Pickup only.
Accept deposit $50 through Paypal.
More pictures available upon request.

Pricing: 

Three (3) out of four (4) $200/each with pedigree

One (1) with airplane ears (looks a bit like a lop bunny) is $100. She still comes with a pedigree. 


Email me at [email protected] [The Fabrizio Forever Rabbitry]
or text me at 2022531456
Have a nice day!


----------



## swegers

Hi everyone! This is my first time here and I'm searching for something. I'm looking for production whites or Altex rabbits from Texas A&M. Can anyone help me? Can anyone show me the way to go to get some? 
Thank you!
My location is in PA.


----------



## Danella

I am at Hauser Lake Idaho (Coeur d' Alene vicinity), and have four two month old bunnies for sale. They are tame, healthy and will be big rabbits, half Flemish Giant, half NZ/Cal. Always listed on craigslist but have had no response. I need to get back to just two rabbits, as these four are straining my resources, altho my son built a splendid shiny new cage for the two does. They are black, two bucks are grey with black noses. Asking $15 each. Good for adding size and gentle temperament. The bucks are so mellow I can turn them on their back.


----------



## mferg265

Aha Rabbits
We are located in Middle TN near Murfreesboro.

We currently raise New Zealand Whites and Californians. We produce approx 100 rabbits per month with 20 NZW does and 10 Californian Does. Rabbits are available at all times. 

Call to make an appointment we are happy to show our rabbits.

If you do not want to process your own rabbit just ask us and we are happy to assist you for a small fee.

http://kferg9804.wix.com/aharabbits

10 REASONS WHY YOU SHOULD EAT RABBIT MEAT!

Back in the 1940s and 1950s rabbit meat was as common for dinner as chicken is today. It is the meat that got many people and their children through the lean times of the Depression. They lost their popularity after Big AGRA, who wanted to get maximum profits with the cheapest bottom line using the government endorse chemicals and handouts. Because of this rabbits didn't make sense. So why even eat rabbit meat now? Below you will find a few reasons why you should consider adding rabbit meat to your diet. 
1. It is one of the best white meats available on the market today.
2. The meat has a high percentage of easily digestible protein.
3. It contains the least amount of fat among all the other available meets.
4. Rabbit meat contains less calorie value than other meats.
5. Rabbit meat is almost cholesterol free and therefore heart patient friendly.
6. The sodium content of rabbit meat is comparatively less than other meats.
7. The calcium and phosphorus contents of this meat are more than any other meats.
8. The ratio of meat to bone is high meaning there is more edible meat on the carcass than even a chicken.
9. Rabbit meat with the many health benefits does not have a strong flavor and is comparable to chicken but not identical.
10. Rabbits are one of the most productive domestic livestock animal there is. Rabbits can produce 6 pounds of meat on the same feed and water as the cow requires to produce 1 pound of beef.
11. A female rabbit can easily produce 150 pounds of edible meat per year from her offspring. This rabbit and her offspring can be raised in less than 32 sq feet. A beef cow requires 2 acre to produce 500 pounds of edible beef.

So as you can see there are many health and environmental benefits to eating rabbit meat. Why not try to incorporate some rabbit meat into your diet today! Try it you'll like it! Use rabbit as a replacement for chicken in any chicken recipe. Check out our tested recipes on our Rabbit Recipe Page!


----------



## JulieS

We're looking for some young breeding stock meat-breed rabbits, and we're looking to buy at least two different breeds. I'd love to find some Champagnes, Californians, or Satins but would consider any meat breed. We're located in Kansas but would drive to northern Oklahoma or Western Missouri as well. Does anyone know a breeder who might have something available?


----------



## FarmFamily

Are you looking for back yard meat production or show stock? We breed show quality pedigreed Cals but have a few culls that we would sell for a back yard meat operation. We usually don't do that but have not had the time to butcher them. We are in southern Oklahoma though. ?


----------



## orea

Western north Carolina. 

I've had pretty good success in my breeding operations. I regularly have litters of silver fox crossed with californians. We get a fair mix of lilacs, tans/orange, black and broken colors. They are good size and handle a variety of conditions well. Our original female was a standard black with silver tips, and we had 3 males: a broken, a red, and an albino. Now we have many of her daughters to work with showing tort, pretty dilutes and larger size characteristics. We run rabbit tractors that are moved to new pasture often. We plan to colony raise as soon as we obtain the space and facilities.

Local pickup only. Willing to sell @ $15 each or trade for new blood. Delivery to counties adjacent to buncombe for additional $5 a head.


----------



## JulieS

FarmFamily said:


> Are you looking for back yard meat production or show stock? We breed show quality pedigreed Cals but have a few culls that we would sell for a back yard meat operation. We usually don't do that but have not had the time to butcher them. We are in southern Oklahoma though. ?


We're looking for breeding stock for meat production, not ARBA shows. (We used to show rabbits heavily when our kids were small but don't have the time for that anymore.)

I don't have any trips planned to the south in the near future, but that will probably change after the winter. What's the farthest north that you attend shows? Maybe we could just meet you at one if you have something available at that time?


----------



## ryan11803

Anyone out there near Columbia SC? Looking for lion head buck or pair


----------



## remist17

I am looking for a trio of pedigreed meat production rabbits that my daughter could also show. I currently have SF and Cali's that are not pedigreed. Looking for Silver Fox, Cali or New Zealands. We live in south central PA. PM me if you have something available.


----------



## CAFinNY

Your daughter can show your rabbits, as long as they meet the requirements of the Standard of Perfection.


----------



## switchman62

I am looking to obtain Cali or NZW. Live in West Central Illinois. PM me if you have anything for sale in this area. Thanks.


----------



## Bluehare

I have several Brazilians ready to go (5 months to 1.5 yrs of age) ready to go in Arizona.


----------



## kdalton324

My wife and I have 7 rabbits ready to go if anyone is looking for some good stock. They are all New Zealandâs, no papers. Raised completely organic from when we got the parents about 8 months ago. We have 7 ready to go now, they are about 12 weeks. There are 2 males and 5 females. The two males are a blackish silverfish, and two of the females are black/silver as well. The other three females are white. We will have some reds ready to go in a few weeks as well. Iâll try to take pictures in the next day or two as long as the weather cooperates. We are in southern Delaware.


----------



## feedbunns

I have white Angora rabbits, ages from 5 weeks to 8 months. They are heavy wool producers. The older ones are half Giant Angora. The younger ones are Giant Angora. They are $50 each. I am in South West Iowa. I would be happy to meet half way if someone wants some of these rabbits.
thanks Lisa
641-743-8931


----------



## Turn&burngurl

I'm trying to figure out how to write in the forum I'm new here and having a hard time figure I ng it out please help


----------



## WildPrGardens

Welcome Turn & Burn

Looks like you found the reply section at bottom of page.

I have found that sometimes when I try to preview my post it messes things up.

Keep trying.

Good luck


----------



## jimmy588

So I have butchered and processed a New Zealand meat rabbit, I have the hide cured scraped and yolked, now after washing off the yolk after 36 hrs I have the hide supple. 
Fast forward to when I am going to sell it and it's dried out in places and no longer supple after I sat it in a towel in my car for 5 hrs. 
I cured with salt and sprinkled borax on the hide to repel bugs for 2 days and scraped after that to pull loose fat off before shampoo and yolk. Now here I am with a not so supple hide.

HELP ME?


----------



## jimmy588

Sorry thought this was a place to post questions. Sorry


----------



## missmouse

I'm looking for one or two angora rabbits. I'm in north central PA. Thanks.


----------



## drgnfly447

*I am in southeastern Alabama, Geneva County. I am looking for a young doe and buck for meat rabbits. I prefer to start small as I am new to this. I was looking for NZ and Californians, but after reading about mutts I would like to give them a try. Anyone close with these types of rabbits please contact me with what you have and prices. Willing to drive at the least 100 miles if the price is right. 
[email protected] with information. *


----------



## missmouse

I am looking for a copy of the book Completely Angora by Sharon Kilfoyle and Leslie B Samson. If anyone has a copy they want to sell please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## MainehomesteadR

I'm looking forward to spring for so many reasons this year! My pedigreed Flemish Giants and pedigreed standard Rex should be producing offspring! Bucks will likely be eaten, does will be available for sale/trade. Maine.


----------



## heady's_buns

Southern Oregon location in search of a black otter or red Rex. Hopefully both!


----------



## WildPrGardens

Southeast Iowa looking for Standard Rex as well, prefer rew and/or harlequin.
Breeding pairs or singles, getting back into it all new again. 
May also be interested in a large healthy rew New Zealand buck to cross with the Rex to increase meat production potential, saving for breeding only those with rex fur till 3rd generation.


----------



## Tanglewood homesteaders

I'm located in South East Mo and looking to start raiseing meat rabbits. If anyone wants to sell a buck and one or two does I am interested. Please post or pm thanks for looking.


----------



## Nani

heady's_buns said:


> Southern Oregon location in search of a black otter or red Rex. Hopefully both!


Have you found any rabbits


----------



## audacity

Poor resurrected thread....

I am in North Louisiana, and looking to start my own rabbitry. I am looking for New Zealand whites and pedigree Netherland dwarfs.


----------



## The Moon & The Rose

See My Signature for deals | Located Rumford Maine.

15$ - 1 magpie buck available born Jan30th2020. Proven Breeder. Hand Friendly. Cage Trained. Must Pick Up.


----------



## 101pigs

Tanglewood homesteaders said:


> I'm located in South East Mo and looking to start raiseing meat rabbits. If anyone wants to sell a buck and one or two does I am interested. Please post or pm thanks for looking.


Also be buying some Nz and Ca.whites soon If you find anyone with some young ones for sale let me know. Been getting alot or request for meat Rabbits.


----------



## Danaus29

The best time to get young breeding stock rabbits is just after the fair, at least around here. Lots of kids sell them cheap after they realize rabbits are a lot of work. That was how we got into rabbits. Our first ones were 4-H project left-overs.


----------



## 101pigs

Danaus29 said:


> The best time to get young breeding stock rabbits is just after the fair, at least around here. Lots of kids sell them cheap after they realize rabbits are a lot of work. That was how we got into rabbits. Our first ones were 4-H project left-overs.


Thank you. I have got a lot of Prize Hogs from 4-H for a very good price. Good about the animals i hve gotten from 4-H is the animals are in good shape. i will have to check out Rabbit from the 4-H. Two of my workers that help with my Hogs in 4-H.


----------



## rockyhillrabbits

Wanted to buy: Rabbit cages, hutches, nest boxes, J feeders, any sort of rabbit supplies basically, and pedigreed Rex (black, blue, broken, chocolate) pedigreed Flemish Giants (black, blue, maybe Light Grey), New Zealands or Tamuk. Can travel to Missouri, KY, TN, GA,AL,MS, some parts of east TX, OH.


----------



## Margarita's Love

Selling a purebred buck Netherland Dwarf


*Birthday:* 06/23/2018
*Variety:* Squirrel
*Price:* $150 (includes cage, toys, leftover bedding, and leftover hay/feed)
Has won best of breed (BOB) at Miami-Dade Youth Fair multiple times
had a pedigree but was lost :/

*Located in Miami
*For pictures, let me know


----------



## marvaden

Want to buy breeding pair of meat rabbits in the mid-fall. I'm located in North East Kansas (Johnson County) and hoping to not have to drive over 2 hours (west/central MO, central/east KS, south Iowa, and southeast Nebraska). Direct Message me and I can exchange contact information.


----------



## rockyhillrabbits

Pedigreed Rex ready to go! Born 4-5-22, I have 5 white does $40 each.
Adult pedigreed Rex buck, white. Born 2-12-2021, he was stepped on as a baby and has a crooked back leg but doesn't affect him. Super sweet! $20
2 blue does, born 4-19-22, ready to go June 14, pedigreed. $40 each.

































Located in northeast Arkansas


----------

